
Mycroft: An Open Source Artificial Intelligence for Everyone - pavel_lishin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for
======
pavel_lishin
My biggest problem is this:

> _Our team of experienced entrepreneurs is aware that $99,000 isn 't enough
> funding to manufacture molds, purchase components, assemble the units,
> complete software development and deploy our cloud infrastructure. The goal
> during this Kickstarter isn't to fully fund our effort._

> _Rather, we 're asking you to prove that there is a community that wants to
> see an open source artificial intelligence solution._

How exactly am I going to get my early bird dev kit if my $250 isn't actually
going towards building the damned thing?

